# one of the best things about duck hunting!!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

all the food!! pineapple bacon wrapped duck,, hot off the grill!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Dang that looks yummy! :mrgreen:


----------



## maramarama (Oct 5, 2009)

What time is dinner? That looks good.


----------



## maramarama (Oct 5, 2009)

What time is dinner? That looks good.


----------



## maramarama (Oct 5, 2009)

What time is dinner? That looks good.


----------



## maramarama (Oct 5, 2009)

What time is dinner? That looks good.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you already eat the pine board? :mrgreen:


----------



## toomeymd (Sep 21, 2009)

dude...thats just wrong, I'm drooling now


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ooh yeah!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

That looks awesome!! 
Looks pretty rare, I've always worried about getting sick from rare duck. I eat steaks medium to medium rare and don't worry but can't you get sick from rareish ducks. I hope you say no cause it is so easy to over cook them and then they are NASTY!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Duck should never get to medium. Unless you like chewing on leather. Everything I have seen about cooking ducks says rare to medium rare. These look perfect Utahgolf!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I have no idea if you can get sick from rare wild duck....I haven't yet all these years..I cook them really hot on the grill and when the bacon is done I usually take them off..medium rare is as cooked as you want them in my opinion..they taste like prime rib!! I am more concerned about the bacon being done than I am the duck.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> I have no idea if you can get sick from rare wild duck....I haven't yet all these years..I cook them really hot on the grill and when the bacon is done I usually take them off..medium rare is as cooked as you want them in my opinion..they taste like prime rib!! I am more concerned about the bacon being done than I am the duck.


SWEEEETTTT!!! Yeah I like them better medium rare cause like you say they get tough fast!!
I'm going to start cooking them more on the medium rare side!! I mean what is the worst that could hapen, I will get the bird flu!! Big deal we are all going to die in 2012 anyway right, and if not the swine flu will surely get most of us!! ha


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

That looks good, kind of like my favorite meat at Tucanos (bacon wrapped turkey). Any secret to this recipe? Any marinade or spices? I've gotta try that!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I just season it up real good with grillmates montreal steak seasoning.. take one of the duck breasts and fold it over a chunk of pineapple and wrap it with a slice of bacon and tooth pick it all together..throw it on the grill..pretty easy and if cooked medium rare it tastes like prime rib...I'll substitute the pineapple with a jalapeno a bunch,, usually do it half the time..A1 sauce goes great with it as well..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Did you already eat the pine board? :mrgreen:


:rotfl: :rotfl: Heard that a million times, but it's still funny.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dam thats some good stuff right there.Now i need to get out there and kill me some for this summer.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I marinade mine (cook them just the same as Utahgolf) in a little blend of stuff that gives em a great flavor to go along with the pineapple juice. Here's the mix....approximately.

1 or two cups of red wine or cooking sherry
1 tablespoon of oil (canola, peanut, olive... doesn't matter)
1 tablespoon of soy sauce
1 teaspoon of crushed ginger
any other little spices you want to throw in.... like I said, its approximate

Stir this mix well, should actually kinda take on a "muddy" color but it'll smell fantastic. Slice the duck breast the crossways into about 5 or 6 pieces and soak all the pieces you cut in this mixture. Obviously for more duck, you'll have to add portions to the marinade. Soak in marinade overnight, cook on high heat the next day. Take duck breast slice, wrap around pineapple, wrap half slice of bacon around that and toothpick into place. High heat until bacon is crispy, serve with whatever dipping sauce you like and an ice cold beer.... they'll disappear like you're a starving Ethiopian, I promise. I've made this for folks who have never had duck before and ran out of duck meat because they couldn't get enough of it.... only way I'll make it anymore. 8)


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Tried utahgolf's recipe (pineapple stuffed, bacon wrapped) last night. Wow, that was fantastic!!! I think I went a little heavy on the Grillmates and so it was a bit too peppery, but still very, very good. I only got a couple of pieces cause my family gobbled them up. Next time I'm going to try going a little lighter on the seasoning and baste them in the pineapple juice.

Looks like Riverrat's recipe would be worth trying as well. I've got to go shoot more ducks!

Thanks for sharing these recipes guys! I love trying new ways to cook wild game.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang, good thing its almost lunch time. That looks mighty tasty.

Riley, I tried that recipe of your last year & that is the only way I will EVER cook it again. You let me try some of that stuff you made a while back here at work & MAN was it good. Mine didnt turn out quite as tasty as yours were, but it was the best tasting duck that* I *have ever made :lol: I nop longer have to give away my duck meat to people that are a little better chefs than me. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Stevo... glad you liked it. I now have a pretty nice grill to properly cook these on (instead of cookie sheet in the oven) so I'm thinking of trying that mixture with some fry sauce, maybe some ranch and salsa dipping sauces for a weekend party at the house, just to see what mixture folks like best. Little do they know they'll have about three different types of duck to choose from and I'll report back about whether the teal, spoonie or gadwall go fastest. My guess... they won't be able to tell the difference but it'll be interesting to see anyway.


----------

